# This behavior has always bugged me



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I really hate it when a company / manufacturer / distributor jumps on a charity bandwagon to move more of their own product.

The mindset seems to be "make it in pink, say it's for breast cancer, we'll sell loads more".

What makes it even worse is when they will not disclose the amount being contributed and simply say "An amount will go to xxxxxxx".


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Yep, there are some appalling figures surrounding the charity bandwagon. More high profile charity causes get less than 30% of the donated money. The rest goes to the people who make it high profile.

Some are sharing as little as 5% of the proceeds.

Best donate directly the the causes you support.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I can remember a documentary call Pink Ribbons, Inc.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely agreed with Hrawk.

Yet it occurs all the time, everywhere.

When it all a marketing gimmick: to obtain no more than additional "free" advertising etc.

Along with additional sales.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

2013 here ... nope. Still haven't found Kony.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hmmm yet surely any additional amount is better with "x" charity?


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Danny0663,

Unfortunately it appears yet again that I have reached my quota of "likes" for the day.

Therefore consider your post "liked" okay Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

so H, when will your pink acrylic slingshots be hitting the sales floor ?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I did make an Pink Acrylic Wrench for someone once. Don't actually think it's ever been used as a slingshot.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Unfortunately it appears yet again that I have reached my quota of "likes" for the day.

Therefore consider your post "liked" okay H.

Cheers Allan


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Danny0663 said:


> 2013 here ... nope. Still haven't found Kony.


And I am sure they are hoping that it lasts a few more years. 13 million collected and 1.3 actually going to Uganda..


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Danny0663 said:


> 2013 here ... nope. Still haven't found Kony.


Not found Kony but found OIL


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

if you are curious about a charity go to guidestar.org you can find out how much they take in, payout to there charity,how much they spend on there own salaries,you would be surprised what some of these charities get away with


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I only donate to 2 charities The Disabled Veterans association and the disabled veterans wheelchair association . 2 worthy causes.


----------

